

Eyes Are Amazing: A Slow Motion Look at Our Biological Lens - tilt
http://www.petapixel.com/2011/10/18/eyes-are-amazing-a-slow-motion-look-at-our-biological-lens/

======
Bishop6
It's amazing to think that given enough time, a small light sensitive splotch
on a cell wall can turn into that.

